# Maisie pics



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi. I am trying, with the help of my son, to post some pictures. Let's hope it works...




























Maisie will be 2 next week but is still little (5.3kg).


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Lovely Pictures, she seems to like having her picture taken :0)


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Gorgeous photos!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Look at her lovely ears .. she's beautiful


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWW great pics!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Look at her lovely ears .. she's beautiful


Thanks. But I've just discovered her ears have quite a lot of big mats which I'm now working on! I've recently switched from using groomers to buying clippers and doing it myself. Trouble is, with ears I only trim cos am anxious not to cut her ear - difficult to know what is ear and what is mat. 

Do others whom groom do much to ears? Is thinning required or is just a trim sufficient. 

Maisie has a coat that mats all the time which is a little exasperating  (Have ordered Tangle Remover and am waiting for it to arrive!)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf ears are curly but grow down as opposed to out, there is no volume to them so I just literally cut the bottom and its easy to see where the ear is x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely tight coat .... ear trim ummmm not sure, Oakley's ears sound like Wilf's (Karen's Cockapoo) so I am not too sure .... maybe Kendal or Mandy can help ..

Mind you I love her ears like that .. but I do understand that matting could be an issue.

I just go a bit soppy when I see pics of any cockapoo and want to hug them ... Am I very strange or does anyone else feel like that????


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Lovely tight coat .... ear trim ummmm not sure, Oakley's ears sound like Wilf's (Karen's Cockapoo) so I am not too sure .... maybe Kendal or Mandy can help ..
> 
> Mind you I love her ears like that .. but I do understand that matting could be an issue.
> 
> I just go a bit soppy when I see pics of any cockapoo and want to hug them ... Am I very strange or does anyone else feel like that????


Not soppy at all - they are very huggable dogs!! They definitely have the look of a teddy bear about them!

Does anyone have the "ear mats" problem? Maisie does seem to have an easily matting coat - have to comb through neck after removing collar as mats begin to form.

Thanks!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh bless her! Would love to see her with Betty as they are a similar weight so would love to see what they look like next to each other!!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Maisie is such a pretty girl!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Sue she is gorgeous and does look tiny; was she a toy cross, I can't remember? Izzy's ears mat all the time and I just spend hours combing them out and then massage in some coat conditioner and that helps. I used the Tropiclean last bath and that seems to have made it worse but Stephen and Julia at Jukee Doodles use Tropiclean anti mat (or something like that) I am going to read back on the post and investigate. Xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Jules: Betty and Maisie would look sweet together. Yes they do look a similar size, nice contrast of colours too!

Cara: Maisie is a mini cross (not toy!) although tiny. She was the smallest in her litter I think.

Its Toopiclean De Matt, which is out of stock at the moment, but Topiclean Tangle Remover is just the same I think so I will be trying that soon!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It is D-mat, and the detangler is the same with different packaging...and I still can't find it ANYWHERE! no one around here has even heard of it


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> It is D-mat, and the detangler is the same with different packaging...and I still can't find it ANYWHERE! no one around here has even heard of it


Maybe someone could buy here and post to you if all else fails.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Tropiclean anti mat (or something like that) I am going to read back on the post and investigate. Xx


http://www.rlpetproducts.co.uk/store/dogs/grooming/
Tropiclean Tangle Remover
No Rinse. Brushing Made Easier. New formula with a revolutionary way to remove mats, tangles, undercoat and loose hair from your pet's coat. No need to rinse. Use Tangle Remover to cut your brushing time in half, while reviving damaged coats, restoring elasticity and leaving hair with a healthy shine. (Previously Tropiclean DMat)


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

embee said:


> http://www.rlpetproducts.co.uk/store/dogs/grooming/
> Tropiclean Tangle Remover
> No Rinse. Brushing Made Easier. New formula with a revolutionary way to remove mats, tangles, undercoat and loose hair from your pet's coat. No need to rinse. Use Tangle Remover to cut your brushing time in half, while reviving damaged coats, restoring elasticity and leaving hair with a healthy shine. (Previously Tropiclean DMat)


Has anyone tried this yet? Hope its as good as it sounds!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Has anyone tried this yet? Hope its as good as it sounds!!


I just got some shampoo, conditioner and tangle remover on JD's recommendation and hope to give it all a go tomorrow so will let you know - watch out Flo, this time tomorrow you'll be smelling of aloe vera and kiwi. Does anyone want to put money on her finding a nice fox poo to roll in during her Sunday romp??


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

embee said:


> I just got some shampoo, conditioner and tangle remover on JD's recommendation and hope to give it all a go tomorrow so will let you know - watch out Flo, this time tomorrow you'll be smelling of aloe vera and kiwi. Does anyone want to put money on her finding a nice fox poo to roll in during her Sunday romp??


Yes, they always do something horrid after a grooming session. Spent ages brushing and combing Maisie yesterday then she went in the garden and rolled in what's left of my forget-me-nots and came back in covered in tiny seeds which are a devil to get out! 

I'd be very interested to hear how you get on with the Tropiclean products, especially the tangle remover. Hope it goes well . . .


----------

